# N-Scale Layout - Ideas?



## smokeshow86 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi,

I am new to the forum, but not model trains. I have been dabling in HO for 10 - 15 years. I have decided to build a new layout, but have decided to switch to N scale so that I can get more into my small area in the appartment. I want to use flex track, code is undecided. As of of now everything will be DCC, Time period will probably be near the end of the steam era and start of deisel. I would like to run both on this layout.

I would like lots of operational options as well as a roundhouse and turntable + some type of locomotive servising facilities. For space available I have 5 1/2' x 6' x 2-3'.

If it is possible I would also like to have a trestle bridge (Somthing about them that I love).

Thanks in advance for any idea's or opinions that you guys have.

Justin


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

smokeshow86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to the forum, but not model trains. I have been dabling in HO for 10 - 15 years. I have decided to build a new layout, but have decided to switch to N scale so that I can get more into my small area in the appartment. I want to use flex track, code is undecided. As of of now everything will be DCC, Time period will probably be near the end of the steam era and start of deisel. I would like to run both on this layout.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site.

Since you didn't ask a specific question,
Maybe the mod will move this to the welcome thread.

With that size you should be able to make a nice N layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...

There is an out of print book from the 70s called the "N Scale Primer" put out by Kalmbach that has a great layout called the Hoosier Southern that has all those features nicely packed in 4 x 6 feet of space, including full instructions on how to build it from start to finish. It will be the one I build should I ever have the opportunity.


----------

